# LGD Help Please



## aekin (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello all!
So I've been sort of stalking this website for a while, soaking in all of the good knowledge from all of you people who know your stuff, but it's time for me to reach out.  Our 6 month old Maremma Sheepdog was doing great with the chickens, no aggression or anything and we left her out with them this evening for a few hours.  We've been doing this about every evening for the past week or two and she was doing awesome!  Well, when we went to put the chickens up tonight, she had killed one, seriously injured another, and hurt our rooster.  When she was a baby, she had killed one other chicken, but we think that one was an accident.  
What I was wondering is how would you guys deal with a young pup who has done this?  What are your tips for training her not to do this in the future? And can you give me any other advice you have for someone training their first LGD? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure if you've seen this thread - http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-would-you-correct-a-puppy-that-chases-chickens.29012/.  

Good luck with your pup!  We recently 'cured' one of our pups of chicken chasing, but we are still working hard with the other one.  She is just a stinker when it comes to poultry, but excellent goat guardian and wonderful with people and all the other farm animals, so we keep hanging on.  However, dealing with dead and/or injured chickens gets exhausting really fast, so you have to weigh the pros and cons.  If this is not a regular behavior, I'd give her another chance.


----------

